
Glitzy Video Takes You Aboard the Late Paul Allen's Octopus Mega Yacht - tomohawk
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/30805/glitzy-sales-video-takes-you-aboard-the-late-paul-allens-octopus-mega-yacht
======
bradknowles
Wait — they used the HYDRA logo?!?

